# My myspace photos. Please comment



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

I took some photos of myself for my myspace and facebook page. Please let me know what you think, and what i can do to better my photos. Any help is appreciated. Thank you 

*Picture #1*






*Picture #2*





*Picture #3*


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 15, 2009)

They're kinda noisy...  Probably due to the high ISO.  Use a tripod and a longer shutter speed so you can lower the ISO.

On the ones taken in the mirror, I would flip them 180 degrees so all the writing isn't backwards.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> They're kinda noisy...  Probably due to the high ISO.  Use a tripod and a longer shutter speed so you can lower the ISO.
> 
> On the ones taken in the mirror, I would flip them 180 degrees so all the writing isn't backwards.



How do i flip them 180 degrees? Just flip the camera? Thank you for the comment. I am looking to improve. Also wouldnt the tripod make it noisier?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 15, 2009)

Whatever software you have should be able to flip them.  It's usually right by the rotate button.  This is how you do it in GIMP (which is free, if you don't have it download it here.)






The tripod will let you use a lower ISO, which will lower the noise.
Your shutter speed will be longer with the lower ISO, but as long as you can stay still for a half second or so, that won't be a problem.
Use the remote or the timer.


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 15, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaha

that is all.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 15, 2009)

There's really no reason for that...


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> There's really no reason for that...



Thank you for the help. I will upload gimp here shortly.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

TheCoolerKing said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> that is all.



Act your age not the shoe size.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 15, 2009)

Adjust your white balance, and don't do "myspace" style.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

CCarsonPhoto said:


> Adjust your white balance, and don't do "myspace" style.



Ok Thanks for the tips.


----------



## fokker (Nov 15, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> How do i flip them 180 degrees? Just flip the camera?


 
LOL


Try setting the camera up on a tripod with either a remote shutter release or a timer, at least that way you can try more poses than 'the camera at arm's length' standard myspace self portrait.


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> I took some photos of myself for my myspace and facebook page. Please let me know what you think, and what i can do to better my photos. Any help is appreciated. Thank you


+1 on setting to the correct white balance. Thye look so orange because that's really the color of incandescent lights, our brains automatically make an adjustment for that but the camera doesn't.

The second and third shots are oof. Even better would be to have someone else make the images rather than self held shots.

In the first one, you needed to get some light in under the ball cap. Something white in your lap or propped up on a table would work. The focus isn't to bad on that one. It's just very obvious you're holding the camera out there at arms length.

What's the catch light low right in your eyes there? The TV?

I'd help out with some editing to give you an idea, but you don't allow that.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

How do these new pictures look?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 15, 2009)

Better, but they're still a little on the noisy side.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Better, but they're still a little on the noisy side.




How do i make them not noisy? I do not have any white walls in my house. It is all panel.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 15, 2009)

Use the lowest ISO available on your camera.  You'll most likely need either a tripod or a lot of light.

If you don't have a tripod, try setting it down on a counter/bookshelf or something - or go outside.


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2009)

Better, but the hat is still shadowing your face giving you racoon eyes and the focus is not sharp.

I suspect the lack of sharpness is from camera shake because you're still hand holding the camera way out in space. Even a cheap $30 tripod from Wal-Mart would work well here.

Stand tall and lean forward just slightly from the waist and put your weight on your back foot. It feels awkward, but it looks natural. I tell people the same thing, 5 or 6 times a day.

Your smile isn't working because it doesn't show in your eyes. Do you know how to make your eyes smile? Think about how your eyes feel when you really have a good laugh. That's how you want them when you smile for the camera.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

KmH said:


> Better, but the hat is still shadowing your face giving you racoon eyes and the focus is not sharp.
> 
> I suspect the lack of sharpness is from camera shake because you're still hand holding the camera way out in space. Even a cheap $30 tripod from Wal-Mart would work well here.
> 
> ...



Wow thank you kmh i wish i had read this before i went and took these photos i just took. I will take new photos tomorrow and apply this advice you have gave to me for free. I realy appreciate it. Thank you all who has commented me on my photos. I love photography and i want to improve.

I took these photos a while ago and I just wanted to post them to see if any of them has improved. Please let me know. Thanks again. 
*
Picture #1*






*Picture #2*





*Picture#3*


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 15, 2009)

This is serious?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't do facebook, but from all that I understand, what you've posted is "awesome dude". Pic #2 from your last series is actually quite good.

The trick with doing SP' is to pre-focus and then turn autofocus OFF. Apart from the one I mentioned, all are OOF and WB is off. I almost wish I was young again, but I'd probably screw it up again anyway. :lmao:


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I don't do facebook, but from all that I understand, what you've posted is "awesome dude". Pic #2 from your last series is actually quite good.
> 
> The trick with doing SP' is to pre-focus and then turn autofocus OFF. Apart from the one I mentioned, all are OOF and WB is off. I almost wish I was young again, but I'd probably screw it up again anyway. :lmao:



Well thanks for the complement Imma have to try that also. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## beni_hung (Nov 15, 2009)

Check your white balance settings. Take photos with different setting to see how they turn out. That's why I only shoot with RAW but you would need a RAW editor for that. Some cameras usually come with them.


----------



## Brian L (Nov 16, 2009)

Good start man. Check this out. ShortCourses-The On-line Library of Digital Photography I started with the fujifilm s700 which is the model before the one your holding in your hand. Awesome point and shoot that has all the modes a dslr has. Learn everything with that little guy then upgrade. Keep it going man.     :thumbup:


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 16, 2009)

Brian L said:


> Good start man. Check this out. ShortCourses-The On-line Library of Digital Photography I started with the fujifilm s700 which is the model before the one your holding in your hand. Awesome point and shoot that has all the modes a dslr has. Learn everything with that little guy then upgrade. Keep it going man.     :thumbup:



I love this little guy. I do plan on upgrading soon. Maybe in a few years. Im on my way to class i'll check out your website after i get back home. Thanks for the complement.


----------



## FarrahJ (Nov 16, 2009)

To reduce the noise, you could use noiseware...but honestly, I don't think that will help a whole lot.  

I don't think you're doing yourself justice.  I think you could get some more flattering photos if perhaps you could take some outside?  I don't want this to sound harsh...but I think you're a nice looking guy, but these photos scream "loser in mom's basement"  Sorry...I really DOUBT that is true, nor is it the message you want to portray.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 16, 2009)

is it just me or are they all very soft?


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 16, 2009)

FarrahJ said:


> To reduce the noise, you could use noiseware...but honestly, I don't think that will help a whole lot.
> 
> I don't think you're doing yourself justice.  I think you could get some more flattering photos if perhaps you could take some outside?  I don't want this to sound harsh...but I think you're a nice looking guy, but these photos scream "loser in mom's basement"  Sorry...I really DOUBT that is true, nor is it the message you want to portray.




ehhh ouch harsh arnt we... well thanks for honesty. Yea i do live with parents but im going to school to study to be a cma and i have no time for anything i hardly get time for photography. But when i do have time its mostly on photography. I havent dated in 2 years. I just wanted to be single for a while.


----------



## FarrahJ (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm really sorry about that...I did NOT mean to imply that that's what I thought of YOU...just that is the look of these pics. =(


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 16, 2009)

Epic


----------



## fokker (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 16, 2009)

FarrahJ said:


> I'm really sorry about that...I did NOT mean to imply that that's what I thought of YOU...just that is the look of these pics. =(



Ha no your good. Im glad people are being honest. It lets me know what i need to work on. Thats why we comment right?


----------

